# Earnhart



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Say's goodby Bud hello Pepsico. Good or Bad?????????


----------



## RIVER RATT (May 26, 2007)

I think its stupid of bud not to fallow him to hendrick...It dosnt matter who JR drives for He is NASCARS biggest driver, and some lucky sponser will jump on bord...Its time for JR to put up or shut up in 08...If he doesnt win now he never will...The biggest loser in this deal is taresa earnhart...All Jr wanted was 51% and she said no...DEI will fold soon with out JR...Id like to see that budwiser chevy win one this year...As my three year old would say "GO JR"...


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

It is quite funny that after Jr announced he was leaving, the number #1 car(the other Jr). really came on...

Is Truex a better driver than Earnhardt???


----------



## toolman (Aug 18, 2007)

There is no denying Truex is a good driver. I just think with all thats going on this year Dale has his head half in the game sometimes. Its gotta be breakin his heart to leave. I think he made a good career move though.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Bad for bud, good for Pepsi and good for Jr. He will win more with the new team but he lost fans by going to Henrick?


----------



## toolman (Aug 18, 2007)

Anyone that quit being a fan because he went to Hendrick is probably just ****** because he on the same team as the Rainbow Boy. I wasnt too happy myself but he has had a good relationship with Rick since he was a kid so its not like he just jumped on the Hendrick bandwagon. He will go places now-I'm sure of it.


----------



## RIVER RATT (May 26, 2007)

Just cus gordon and jr are teamates, doesnt mean Iam cheering for the sob...I personaly dont know any jr fan thats not still a fan after leaving DEI...As for truex, he is a vary good driver, but he has one win in 60 starts...One bad race and he may fall out of the chase...5 dnf's and docked 100 points, no suprise that jr will not make the chase this year...JR is just snake bitten...


----------

